# Jd 322 carb



## Bagster (Sep 15, 2020)

Looking to buy a carb for my jd 322. Anybody know where I can buy a used carb?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Tough search for a complete working carb for a 30 year old Yanmar 3-cylinder.

I believe they were Nikki carbs. There should be a # plate on the fuel inlet side that might help you find a kit.... 

If the carb is missing, here is a link were you can see the #'s on one that came off a 3TG66UJ. He's wanting $200 for one that would also work just well as a paper weight
https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere...982961?hash=item2174789f71:g:tEgAAOSwwH5fPVNo


----------

